# St. Lucia Bareboat Charter



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are thinking of chartering out of St Lucia next year and would like to know if anyone has used or heard of Destination St. Lucia Yacht Charters, opinions, etc.

Thank You,

Malcolm Fraser


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you go by and meet the couple who run this outfit, you will be impressed


----------

